# CD / DVD Drive doesn't work on Windows Vista



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys. My CD/DVD drives don't work on Windows Vista, and it's been about 6 months now. I was hoping that the problem would go away with time or that I'd eventually stumble upon the solution. I have tried several things, including formatting and reinstalling Windows Vista, but the drives still don't work.

Symptoms:
I realized the problem when I tried to rip a couple of CD's I bought off Amazon. Whenever I insert an audio CD, the computer just sits there waiting. When I open My Computer, the green bar is filling in very slowly, and when it reaches the end, nothing happens. If I try to right-click on the device properties, the computer locks up... until I press the eject button on the drive in question.
Same thing happens with DVDs. And Data CDs.

Both drives work perfectly well on Windows XP and on Xubuntu.

What I've tried:

1) I'm acquainted with the registry deletion of the UpperFilters and LowerFilters keys, but that just hasn't worked for me. I've tried it several times.

2) I've formatted and reinstalled Windows Vista. The drives still don't work, even though tested the drives as soon as Vista finished installing.

3) I've cut off the power supply to each of my drives (by disconnecting the cable) and booted with a single drive. Still didn't work.

4) I've waited 6 months for the problem to go away... it didn't.

5) Vista Updates didn't resolve the issue before formatting my Vista partition. I don't expect them to work now.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

Danny


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for the filter removal did you follow this or the xp instructions
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461
check they are running in dma mode in vista
uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## Imprive (Aug 27, 2008)

did you see if the company that made your cd/dvd drive put out a vista driver? 
Also, what does it show in the device manager?


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

> for the filter removal did you follow this or the xp instructions
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


i followed that.



> check they are running in dma mode in vista


Apparently I don't have that option. I have the drives set up as SATA and not IDE, if that has anything to do with it. You actually just gave me the idea of trying to connect them through IDE and see if it works as a temporary workaround. I'll try that out tomorrow.



> uninstall and reinstall your burning software


I also tried that several times before formatting. It had absolutely no effect. Not even a full format got rid of the sucker... Right now I have no burning programs on my computer (except for iTunes actually, but the drives didn't work even before iTunes was installed, and I vividly remember also reinstalling iTunes several times because of this thing.)



> did you see if the company that made your cd/dvd drive put out a vista driver?


I actually did, and I don't remember finding any drivers at the time. I could check tomorrow, but the problem is with both my Samsung and Sony drives.



> Also, what does it show in the device manager?


Everything looks perfectly normal, as if the drive were actually "working properly."

Thanks for your quick replies guys. I'm calling it a night for now.


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

> check they are running in dma mode in vista


Woops, correction, I made a mistake. I just looked at my drives and they are IDE, not SATA. I have no idea why I'm unable to see the DMA option.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on the ide listings in the device manager and go into properties


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay, out of the six IDE listings, three don't have the enable DMA option, and the other three have DMA enabled already.

I was contemplating that maybe I need to install some kind of driver for my motherboard since this is Vista. I have an ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe btw.

Any suggestions? Thanks again for helping me out guys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are the 3 that don't sata drives


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

Woops, sorry, I think I misunderstood what you meant by the "ide listings." (See attached screenshot.) Right now I have one drive connected. When I click on the Properties for that drive, I have no options to enable DMA (as you can also see, in the screenshot.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you should see this


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

and that is what i see. ugh. anyone else have any suggestions? thanks for trying to help btw.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

windows explorer
two NVIDIA 7900GT
AMD Dual-core 2.2Ghz 939
Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
2 x 1GB Corsair 400 Mhz DDR

i'll check temp and voltages asap

Remember that the drives work perfectly fine on Windows XP Home Edition


----------



## dalzuga (Aug 28, 2008)

temp and voltages all look OK


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply
brand
wattage


----------

